# Maltese Mix in San Bernadion Animal Shelter



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Is there anyone in California that can check on this girl? Here is the info:




Is A434348 ***URGENT*** San Bernardino City Animal Control

*Maltese/Poodle Mix: An adoptable dog in San Bernardino, CA *

Small • Baby • Male 

















Will you save me? I would love to become part of your family! 

THIS DOG IS AT THE SAN BERNARDINO CITY ANIMAL CONTROL, AND NEEDS YOU, as dogs at this shelter are at risk of euthanasia 4 business days after it arrives at the shelter! To inquire about this dog, PLEASE DO NOT EMAIL OR CALL Friends of Shelter Pets - instead please call the shelter directly at 909-384-1304 with the ID#, or visit the shelter in person. We suggest calling prior to driving to the shelter if you would like to insure the animal you are interested in is still available for adoption. Email link in this posting does NOT reach the shelter. Phones are usually very busy, but PLEASE don't give up - these dogs have very little time and need homes FAST!

PET ID# and Age: A434348 (Sweet little puppy - Approx. 3 mos. old, White Male) I'm a tiny little guy who needs an indoor home!

***SAN BERNARDINO... 

Will you save me? I would love to become part of your family! 

THIS DOG IS AT THE SAN BERNARDINO CITY ANIMAL CONTROL, AND NEEDS YOU, as dogs at this shelter are at risk of euthanasia 4 business days after it arrives at the shelter! To inquire about this dog, PLEASE DO NOT EMAIL OR CALL Friends of Shelter Pets - instead please call the shelter directly at 909-384-1304 with the ID#, or visit the shelter in person. We suggest calling prior to driving to the shelter if you would like to insure the animal you are interested in is still available for adoption. Email link in this posting does NOT reach the shelter. Phones are usually very busy, but PLEASE don't give up - these dogs have very little time and need homes FAST!

PET ID# and Age: A434348 (Sweet little puppy - Approx. 3 mos. old, White Male) I'm a tiny little guy who needs an indoor home!

***SAN BERNARDINO CITY ANIMAL CONTROL *** 
333 Chandler Place, San Bernardino, CA 92408
(909) 384-1304

Tuesday – Saturday: 10:00 AM – 5:00 PM
CLOSED Sunday, Monday and Holidays
PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found. 

(Be sure to check both the Adoptable AND the Lost & Found sections for adoptable animals).

ALL DOGS WILL BE SPAYED AND NEUTERED UPON ADOPTION (if not already altered)

You may also email [email protected], which reaches a volunteer dedicated to getting to the animals at this shelter out

All animals at this shelter MAY become IN DANGER OF EUTHANASIA 4 business days after it arrives (not counting Sundays or Mondays) at the shelter because the shelter is badly overcrowded with animals. There aren't enough adopters, the shelter doesn't have enough cages for all the animals, and they are required by law to continue taking in any animals the public brings them. 



Read More about this Pet
Read Less
*More about A434348 ***URGENT*** San Bernardino City Animal Control*

Pet ID: A434348 • Up-to-date with routine shots • Primary color: White or Cream • Coat length: Medium 
*A434348 ***URGENT*** San Bernardino City Animal Control's Contact Info*


*Friends of Shelter Pets*, San Bernardino, CA 

Phone: Please use email
Email Friends of Shelter Pets
See more pets from Friends of Shelter Pets
For more information, visit Friends of Shelter Pets's Web site.
:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm not sure that there is anyone that is close to San Bernardino. 

I used to be on an email list where some of the dogs people emailed about were from that area--which is many hundreds of miles from me--but there didn't seem to be any consistent reason why they chose to email about one dog rather than another, and I stopped subscribing to it because it got too upsetting. There are so many, so I prefer to take an interest in dogs closer to my general area. (I have 6 right now.)

It's based in a yahoo group, so I'll look and see if anybody is communicating about that dog. 

Thank you for caring. :grouphug:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I checked and he--it is a male--was mentioned in the yahoo group, but just as one of many in need. I don't see anybody offering to help yet. 

They pointed out that he is listed by the shelter [on petharbor.com] as a terrier mix. Here's his petharbor listing. www.PetHarbor.com pet:SBCT.A434348

I tried to post a message to the yahoo group asking for suggestions, but I believe it has to be approved by an administrator. I'll let you know if they have any suggestions.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I never got a response from the people in the yahoo group, and he's no longer listed. But he was just 3 months old and it looked like a basic grooming might be all he really needed. So I am optimistic that his chances of being adopted or rescued were actually pretty good.  If you're interested in knowing for sure, you can contact the shelter.


----------

